# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Humour : Quels sont les commentaires fantaisistes que vous avez dj insrs dans votre code ?

## Hinault Romaric

*Humour : Quels sont les commentaires fantaisistes que vous avez dj insrs dans votre code ?*
*Ou dcouverts dans celui d'un autre ?*

En programmation, les commentaires dans le code source sont couramment utiliss pour dcrire une procdure/fonction ou encore pour documenter le rle d'une variable.

Mais, il arrive parfois que ces bouts de code ignors par les compilateurs soient utiliss  d'autres fins par les dveloppeurs.

Je me souviens par exemple lors d'un TP d'algorithme sur la thorie des graphes, il y a de cela quelques annes, avoir insr un commentaire un peu "rigolo" dans mon code  _Ceci est une implmentation de la recherche du chemin le plus court avec l'algorithme de Dijkstra qui ne dit pas son nom_ .

D'autres sont alls beaucoup plus loin que moi dans la plaisanterie. Un dveloppeur a par exemple crit un mystique :  _Pour les braves gens qui sont arrivs l : vous tes les lus, les vaillants chevaliers de la programmation qui travaillent durs, sans repos,  la fixation de notre code le plus terrible. Pour vous, vrai sauveur, rois des hommes je dis ceci : On ne va jamais vous laisser tomber, jamais vous faire pleurer_ .

D'autre un ironique et trs acide :  _Cher mainteneur, une fois que vous aurez tent d'optimiser cette routine et constat que c'est une terrible erreur que vous tes en train de faire, s'il vous plat incrmentez le compteur suivant comme un avertissement aux autres : total_heures_perdus = 39_ .

Quand ce ne sont pas carrment des insultes plus ou moins classieuses contre  la hirarchie dissimules dans le code.

Des pratiques bien videments  viter (et pas que dans le cas des insultes)... mais qui arrivent plus souvent qu'on le dit.

S'il vous est arriv une fois d'insrer des commentaires fantaisistes hors contexte dans votre code, ou d'avoir aperu dans un code des commentaires qui vous ont fait  rigoler  partagez les avec nous.

----------


## mortapa

Lorsque j'ai du faire un programme pour une p`tain de multinational qui ne pense qu'a la thune et  exploiter les gens mon ti nanar a pas pt sempcher de mettre un petit commentaire sympathique  ::aie:: 




> Chaque dcouverte, chaque progrs, chaque accroissement des richesses humaines est le rsultat du travail physique et intellectuel accompli dans le pass et dans le prsent. Alors, de quel droit quelqu'un peut-il s'approprier la moindre parcelle de cet immense tout, et dire : ceci est  moi, pas  toi ? 
>      Pierre Kropotkine, La conqute du pain, Paris, 1892

----------


## Invit

Ce n'est pas pour casser le thread mais ici les commentaires sont classs du plus ou moins terrible. C'est  mourir de rire.  ::lol::

----------


## Psycadi

J'ajoute souvent le smiley du prince charles  la lignes 69 car je suis sr qu'il aime a



```
// (|.|)
```

----------


## el_slapper

en COBOL, y'a une ligne "AUTHOR", dans laquelle mon prdcsseur et moi-mme nous sommes lchs. j'ai pu y mettre "STEVE UNEMPLOYMENT, FONDATEUR DE STRAWBERRY", par exemple, ou "BOB MARLEY CHANTE  MELODY,TEMPO,HARMONY. TEMPO SURTOUT."(pour un programme suppos tre temporaire).

Pas trs pro, mais comme le gestionnaire de source, lui, est fiable sur l'auteur du code, si on me cherche, on me trouvera.

----------


## seblutfr

> Ce n'est pas pour casser le thread mais ici les commentaires sont classs du plus ou moins terrible. C'est  mourir de rire.


aaaah, j'arrivais plus  remettre la main dessus, merci ^^

----------


## PatteDePoule

l'endroit o il faut un code tordu pas lgant (des patch), j'inscrit :
La passe du cochon qui tousse.

----------


## Firwen

"epic fail" gliss en message d'erreur sur une part  dbug  ::mrgreen::

----------


## javan00b

> J'ajoute souvent le smiley du prince charles  la lignes 69 car je suis sr qu'il aime a
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> // (|.|)
> ```





> l'endroit o il faut un code tordu pas lgant (des patch), j'inscrit :
> La passe du cochon qui tousse.


haha tres drole, j'aime bien celle-ci:



```

```

----------


## amaury pouly

En faisant de la rtro-ingnierie:


```

```

 ::):

----------


## transgohan

Un que j'ai retrouv dans un code que j'ai du reprendre :



> /*
> * Attention dentiste !
> * @param (int)
> * @param (String)
> * @return (void)
> */


J'ai jamais compris.  ::aie:: 

Et ce que j'aime mettre des fois quand j'ai eu une gross difficult sur une fonction :



> /*
> * .... Explication de la fonction ...
> * /!\ De nombreux bbs phoques sont dcds lors de la tentative d'optimisation de cette fonction. Merci de ne pas donner une suite  ce massacre. /!\

----------


## stigma

J'en mets toujours dans mes codes :


```

```



```

```

etc...etc....

----------


## Pelote2012

J'adore la rubrique.
Personnellement je me lche plus dans les commentaires du controle de code source :
 - qd je corrige un bug : j'suis une buse
 - pour un track : mode nija furtif
 - pour une correction pas trs jolie : mode blaireau
...
Dans le code, je me tiens car mon collgue ne comprendrait pas tout  ::mouarf::

----------


## iznogoudmc

Dans les commentaires d'une boucle j'aime bien faire des variations autour de il court il court le furet ("il est pass par ici, il repassera par l").

Mais ce que je prfre, c'est dans un programme qui traite des e-mails, ajouter en entte :
X-Files: La verite est ailleurs

----------


## crashtib

http://danstonchat.com/12237.html

 ::mouarf::

----------


## theMonz31

parfois, je prends des variables genre : Sarkozy et je mets



```

```

Ca me fait bien rire  ::):

----------


## ManusDei

Dans un code j'avais prvu tous les cas possible, et pour l'impossible j'avais mis en commentaire



```
// If you arrive here, you screwed up somewhere
```

----------


## YannPeniguel

> parfois, je prends des variables genre : Sarkozy et je mets
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> Ca me fait bien rire


C'est surement amusant  faire, mais a tu pens  celui qui reprendra ton code un jour?

----------


## jcachico

Il y a quelques annes j'ai pondu un "algo de la mort" mon collgue n'a rien trouv de mieux que d'ajouter dans le commentaire :


```

```

videment c'tait mon tel.
La ou cela deviens vraiment "drle" c'est que trois ans plus tard, j'ai eu un coup de fil...

----------


## Aldian

Personnellement je ne m'amuse pas  ce genre de factie. La seule chose qui me vient  l'esprit, c'est l'usage de variables nommes toto et assimils.

Chaque fois qu'un collgue me pose une question suffisamment technique pour qu'un exemple de code soit requis pour illustrer ma rponse, j'en fait abondamment usage.

Et lorsque six mois plus tard je tombe sur ces variables dans du code projet, je sais d'o a vient et qui est le dveloppeur qui a fait un gros copi coll barbare de mon snipet sans chercher  comprendre davantage  ::mrgreen:: .

----------


## bubulemaster

Je fais en sorte de mettre que des commentaires utiles. On sait jamais, a peut me retomber dessus.

Par contre je trouv ce commentaire une fois :



```

```

je crois que la personne en avait asser du projet  ::mouarf::

----------


## -Fly-

J'aime bien mettre 

// bonne chance O_o


 ::lol::

----------


## tourlourou

dans la suite Indy, une menace utile, voire ncessaire :


```

```

----------


## hackrobat

J'ai eu droit  des commentaires comme ceux la en reprenant le code d'un stagiaire :



```
// Ne marche pas
```



```
// Pfffffffff
```



```
// Aller, c'est reparti...
```

Trs pratique pour debugger ^^

Mais surtout, je me souviens qu'avec un collegue pendant un dev sous Cartoweb, on avait avait modifier "Cartoweb recompile les sources" en "Cartoweb failure va recompiler ton cul"  ::D:  C'est con mais ca nous faisait sourire alors que l'on galrait un peu. Bien sur on l'a virer avant la livraison  :;):

----------


## dragonjoker59

C'est pas vraiment un commentaire, mais je me suis fait une classe d'exception WtfException que je lance quand je suis dans un cas impossible.

----------


## sjrd

Dans un projet o je faisais du reverse engineering de structure mmoire (du genre raw, par octet),  partir du code qui lisait ces donnes (oui donc dj vous voyez que c'tait drle  ::aie:: ). Le truc c'tait que je devais produire ces structures raw correctement depuis mon code.

Il y avait deux octets dans un coin dont je n'avais pas la moindre ide de leur rle. Ils valaient toujours 0 dans les structures que j'analysais, donc j'ai mis :


```
Word(Data^) := 0; // don't know: give 0 and pray
```

Bon le fait est qu'un jour, plusieurs annes aprs je crois, a a foir  cause de a  ::): 
La bonne nouvelle c'est que j'avais un cas de test o c'tait pas 0, du coup  ::lol::  donc j'ai pu enfin comprendre  quoi servaient ces deux octets  ::mouarf:: 


Sinon ben, quand on corrige les travaux d'informatique d'tudiants en 1re anne... On en voit passer des trucs dbiles  ::mouarf::  Genre variables qui s'appelle "Voldemort" ou des commentaires du genre : "ceci ne compile pas mais on ne sais pas pourquoi". Ben voyons  ::aie::

----------


## air-dex

Il n'y a pas que les commentaires. Les noms de variables, fonctions, classes, mthodes, attributs, etc. peuvent tre bien aussi.

----------


## Invit

Pour ce qui est des noms de variables, j'ai une fois vu cette dfinition dans le code d'un collgue :



```

```


le fait qu'il choisisse *ass* comme nom de variable m'a empch de travailler durant une bonne demi-heure  :;):

----------


## toblerona

> Il y a quelques annes j'ai pondu un "algo de la mort" mon collgue n'a rien trouv de mieux que d'ajouter dans le commentaire :
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> videment c'tait mon tel.
> La ou cela deviens vraiment "drle" c'est que trois ans plus tard, j'ai eu un coup de fil...


Personnellement j'en serais pas fier  ::fessee:: 

mme si j'avoue que recevoir le coup de fil doit tre drole  ::D:

----------


## transgohan

Une fonction PHP d'un programme que je dois reprendre (il est pas de moi) cet aprs midi qui m'a bien fait sourire.


```

```

 ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

Dans mon prcedent emploi, envoy en mission chez un client, pour dbugger un code source fait par un stagiiare, j'ai eu droit  un prambule qui m'a tout de suite mis dans l'ambiance :



```

```

----------


## SnakemaN

> C'est pas vraiment un commentaire, mais je me suis fait une classe d'exception WtfException que je lance quand je suis dans un cas impossible.


Mais tu sais que c'est possible sur Android ? (en plus poli bien sr)

http://developer.android.com/referen...g.Throwable%29

En voila une qui m'a bien faire rire  ::ccool:: 

Sinon pour ma part j'avais mis ce type de code:

Je tente de tuer un thread...(interrupt, join etc...)
si une exception:


```
Log.e(TAG, "THE_THREAD: You cannot kill me !! Hahaha (>_<) !");
```

Puis plus loin je vrifie l'tat du thread, si toujours en "vie":


```
Log.e(TAG, "THE_THREAD: I'm still alive, i'm a Zombie bwwaaaa (x_x) !");
```

 ::aie::

----------


## Tora21

En contrlant un code source, j'ai trouv a:



> // amelioration du programme de daube


Un collgue m'a racont qu'il a un jour mit sa liste de course dans sont code en commentaire, il tait au tlphone et avait la flme d'ouvrir le bloc-note. Il  oubli de le retir, heureusement sont boss avait de l'humour.

----------


## Ju1.0

Je viens de trouver a dans un plat de spaghetti :



> Normalement, cette fonction ne sert plus  rien, mais on sait jamais


Prvoyant le mec

Sinon, quand il y a un anniversaire a souhaiter qui me tiens  cur, il se retrouve en commentaire (si je code ce jour l)

----------


## darkcrift

je viens de trouver un commentaire trs intressant et utile sur un code C# sous VS 2008 dont je doit en faire la refonte  ::aie:: 



```

```

On remarquera le summary sur un namespace... ::calim2::  puis l'utilit vidente d'un tel commentaire ::mouarf::   ::aie::

----------


## Gluups

> ```
> Log.e(TAG, "THE_THREAD: I'm still alive, i'm a Zombie bwwaaaa (x_x) !");
> ```


Voil qui me rappelle l'poque o je programmais en C sous MS-DOS, et je m'assurais d'tre capable d'empcher d'arrter le programme avec les touches Ctrl Pause (il y a des fois o il vaut mieux tre capable de contrler la sortie, ne serait-ce que pour sauvegarder des trucs en catastrophe).

Lorsque l'utilisateur pressait cette touche, je lui annonais :



> Ah non, a, c'est Ctrl Pause. On vite !


Et les fois suivantes, le message devenait :



> Ah mais il insiste, le con !


C'tait un programme qui ne servait que pour ce test. Je ne suis pas sr que j'aurais propos ce message  un utilisateur final  ::):

----------


## Gluups

> Je viens de trouver a dans un plat de spaghetti :
> "Normalement cette fonction ne sert  rien mais on ne sait jamais"
> 
> Prvoyant le mec
> 
> Sinon, quand il y a un anniversaire a souhaiter qui me tiens  cur, il se retrouve en commentaire (si je code ce jour l)


Ah, , je dois reconnatre qu'en traitant un groupe d'options sous Access, avec un bouton qui vaut 1 et un bouton qui vaut 2, je mets assez facilement :



```

```

Et ... tant qu' faire, je le teste le premier  :;):

----------


## Gluups

> Un collgue m'a racont qu'il a un jour mit sa liste de course dans sont code en commentaire, il tait au tlphone et avait la flme d'ouvrir le bloc-note. Il  oubli de le retir, heureusement sont boss avait de l'humour.


Admettons que je doive redmarrer ma machine pour une raison quelconque.
Il s'agit que je me rappelle o j'en tais, et que je sois capable d'y revenir rapidement.

C'est  cet effet que je mets en commentaire dans le code,  l'endroit o j'en tais :

' l l ici l

Comme je l'enlve en revenant, c'est finalement rare que je trouve a  deux endroits.

----------


## andry.aime

> parfois, je prends des variables genre : Sarkozy et je mets
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> Ca me fait bien rire


Pour un nom de variable,  l'cole j'ai souvent utilis iznogoud pour une variable boolen.
Sinon, quand je faisait le dev de mes TP, j'ai souvent commenc les messages par 


> Pauv c*n, ne me fait pas rentrer n'importe quoi


 quand les donnes entres sont invalides et 


> Put**n, le programme est dans la me**e


 ou 


> Tout le monde  terre


 quand je lance (throw) une exception. Deviner la tte du prof quand quelqu'un a fait de copier/coller sans vrifier tous les codes  ::aie::  parce qu'on ne peut pas faire nos TP  la maison. Je laisse souvent les versions brouillons traines  la veille des prsentations au prof  ::mouarf:: .
Mais remettre les bons messages avant de les prsenter m'a souvent pris de temps, mais a m'amuser de voir quelqu'un tomber dans le panneau  ::ptdr:: . a leur apprendra  ::lefou:: .

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

> Je laisse souvent les versions brouillons traines  la veille des prsentations au prof .


Andry.aime a invent la pche au code  ::ccool:: 
T'utilise quoi comme appt, du Java, du C ?

----------


## Lyche

tiens, je viens de tomber sur un cas  ::koi:: 

une procdure sql de 250lignes, qui cre des tables temporaires pour des traitements ultrieurs. 250 lignes, pas un commentaire, juste  la fin j'ai un jolie



```

```


 ::aie::

----------


## 6-MarViN

Ce n'est pas un code perso mais ca vient des sources d'Open AFS. En gros le mec qui l'a code a redefini l'operateur bit a bit '&' (au passage, de maniere tres porc) et ensuite s'est rendu compte que cet operateur etait natif au C. Voici son commentaire:


```

```

Ha Ha indeed... ::mur::

----------


## andry.aime

> Andry.aime a invent la pche au code 
> T'utilise quoi comme appt, du Java, du C ?


Java, C et pascal, mais je ne fait a que pour les TP qui ne ncessitent de lire les cours ou un petit tutoriel pour  ::zekill::  les fainants.

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

Dans un code de 300 classes.
Toutes les exceptions sont catchs ainsi


```

```

Tout en sachant que toutes les classes de l'appli ont une signature contenant "throw Exception"

et  la fin, dans la super classe mre on a la super gestion d'exception:


```

```

Vive l'offshore !!  ::cry::

----------


## kaygee

// code inutile, mais je ne peux pas l'enlever

if (swiann == 0)
{
// passera jamais dans cette condition, mais qui suis-je pour juger?
...
}

// tentative piratage code = 666, go tho hell

----------


## Tydher

Lors d'une modification du code VBA dans un fichier Excel



```

```

Pourquoi ne pas supprim le fichier ds le dbut?????  ::aie::

----------


## Kreepz

> Lors d'une modification du code VBA dans un fichier Excel
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> Pourquoi ne pas supprim le fichier ds le dbut?????


Au moins l il tait sr de tout supprimer!  ::mouarf::

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

> Lors d'une modification du code VBA dans un fichier Excel
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> Pourquoi ne pas supprim le fichier ds le dbut?????


Si c'est du VBA, a peut s'expliquer par un copier-coller de macro enregistr par le menu.

 J'enregistre une macro qui fait ce que je veux J'dite le code Je commente pour faire pro  ::aie::

----------


## Tydher

> Si c'est du VBA, a peut s'expliquer par un copier-coller de macro enregistr par le menu.
> 
>  J'enregistre une macro qui fait ce que je veux J'dite le code Je commente pour faire pro


Vu la tte du code c'est fort probable qu'il est fait a avec le gnrateur de macro...  ::mouarf::

----------


## andry.aime

> Vive l'offshore !!


Moi je suis dans l'offshore  ::massacre::   ::furieux::

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

> Moi je suis dans l'offshore


Dsol de t'avoir vex.
Ma reflexion ne voulait pas dire que les dveloppeurs offshore taient moins bon que les autres.
Par l je voulais signifier que l'inconvnient de l'offshore est que l'hurluberlu qui a cod cette m... est beaucoup trop loin pour que je lui exprime en un minimum de mots ma faon de penser  ::massacre::

----------


## andry.aime

Sinon, a fait bizarre si vos quipes offshore ne font pas des peer review des codes avant de les envoyer  ::koi:: , c'est pour viter ce genre de chose.

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

> Sinon, a fait bizarre si vos quipes offshore ne font pas des peer review des codes avant de les envoyer , c'est pour viter ce genre de chose.


Comme pour toute chose, je pense qu'il y a de bons offshore et de mauvais offshore (et de mauvais acheteurs de presta offshore).
Et pour reprendre un sketch des inconnus:
le mauvais offshore, tu lui files des spcifs ... y code.
le bon offshore, tu lui files des spcifs ... y code ... mais c'est un bon offshore  ::mouarf::

----------


## RomainVALERI

Pour une mthode crite mais n'ayant jamais t appele :


```

```

----------


## mic79

Lors d'une reprise de code, voici ce que j'ai trouv en commentaire :



```

```

le code en question ci dessous



```

```

et bizarrement en enlevant cette boucle et bien l'authentification ne fonctionne plus...Depuis une refonte a t refaite car toute l'application tait ainsi ;-)

Mic

----------


## abriotde

> Lors d'une reprise de code, voici ce que j'ai trouv en commentaire :
> 
> Code :Slectionner tout -
> 1
> 2
> // Je ne sais pas pourquoi j'ai fait a mais si je l'enlve l'authentification plante
> le code en question ci dessous
> 
> Code :Slectionner tout -
> ...


C'est normal j'ai dj eu a en C (php tant bas sur C). C'est une erreur grossire mais trs difficile  trouver... Je crois que j'ouvrais 2 descripteur de fichier. A la fin j'en fermais 2 fois 1 et 0 fois l'autre ou quelques chose comme a. Enfin bref avec les printf de debug a fonctionne mais quand on les enlve a plante... En effet des printf comme des boucles innutile ralentisse le processus et laisse le temps  l'OS de corriger certaines erreurs (comme fermer un fichier proprement, librer de la mmoire...) Le problme c'est que si on les corrige pas tout de suite on fini vite par rendre le systme tellement instable que a plante de partout...

----------


## abriotde

> Si tu ne sais pas faire, apprends. Si tu fais, fais bien. Si tu sais bien faire, enseigne.


D'aprs cette maxime personne ne fais bien volontairement (mieux vaut donc ne pas faire). En effet si quelq'un sait bien faire il ne fait pas puisqu'il enseigne (En acceptant qu'on entends pas faire fabriquer), dans le cas contraire soit il sait pas faire et il apprends (sans faire je trouve a dure) soit il ne sais que moyennement faire et il doit esprer qu'il fera bien malgr tout.

Sans rire il n'y a que les imbciles qui font rien. Les autres se perfectionne sans arrts. Je pars du principe que personne ne sait faire bien. Il y a juste des gens qui savent plus ou moins bien faire. Mieux vaut quelque chose d'imparfait que rien.

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

> D'aprs cette maxime personne ne fais bien volontairement (mieux vaut donc ne pas faire).En effet si quelq'un sait bien faire il ne fait pas puisqu'il enseigne (En acceptant qu'on entends pas faire fabriquer), dans le cas contraire soit il sait pas faire et il apprends (sans faire je trouve a dure) soit il ne sais que moyennement faire et il doit esprer qu'il fera bien malgr tout.
> 
> Sans rire il n'y a que les imbciles qui font rien. Les autres se perfectionne sans arrts. Je pars du principe que personne ne sait faire bien. Il y a juste des gens qui savent plus ou moins bien faire. Mieux vaut quelque chose d'imparfait que rien.


Cette maxime tait une phrase que me disais souvent mon Grand-Pre. Comme toute maxime, elle est courte et peut tre soumise  une interprtation errone.

Voil ce qu'elle signifie:
*Si tu ne sais pas faire, apprends*: Si tu ne sais pas faire quelque chose, souviens toi que tu n'es pas plus bte qu'un autre. Cherches quelqu'un qui sait faire et apprends. Ne te caches pas derrire l'excuse "Je ne sais pas faire, j'ai jamais fait"*Si tu sais faire, fais bien*: Fais de ton mieux dans tout ce que tu entreprends et ne tombe pas dans la facilit qui consiste  ce dire "Ce que j'ai fait n'est pas super mais de toute faon les autres font moins bien alors c'est pas grave"*Si tu sais bien faire, enseigne*: Si (et seulement si) tu as de l'exprience dans un domaine et que quelqu'un vient te voir pour savoir comment tu fais, rappelle toi qu'un jour tu as eu besoin d'apprendre (cf. premier point) et ne lui refuses pas ton aide.

Voil.

Je suis d'accord avec toi quand tu dis 



> Sans rire il n'y a que les imbciles qui font rien. Les autres se perfectionne sans arrts. Je pars du principe que personne ne sait faire bien. Il y a juste des gens qui savent plus ou moins bien faire. Mieux vaut quelque chose d'imparfait que rien.


Sauf que bien faire, dans cette maxime signifie "faire de son mieux". D'ailleurs philosophiquement la notion de "bien" n' est elle pas relative  :;): 

PS: C'est trs franais de penser que l'enseignement empche la pratique. Tout le monde enseigne sans forcment le savoir (et pas forcment dans une salle de classe) et tout le monde a quelque chose a enseigner  quelqu'un.

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Moi je la connaissais diffremment : 
"Si tu sais faire quelque chose alors fais-le, sinon enseignes-le"
mais j'avoues que c'tait une critique facile de l'Education Nationale

----------


## ner0lph

Il en existe une autre encore plus courte :



> Si tu ne sais pas, demande. Si tu sais, partage.

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

> Il en existe une autre encore plus courte :


Oui  ::ccool:: 
Sauf que cette phrase n'implique pas la notion d'action mais uniquement la notion de connaissance.
Or je connais plein de gens qui sont trs forts sur la thorie mais qui manquent cruellement de pratique et n'est ce pas ce qui est souvent reproch aux enseignants de l'ducation nationale ?  :;):

----------


## ac_wingless

Il y a de a presque 15 ans, nous rachetons une petite socit europenne, et livrons des machines (avec leur logiciel sous forme source, avec simplement les messages traduits en anglais) chez un militaire en Floride n'ayant pas le moindre sens de l'humour. Le 1er Avril  8h ptantes, j'arrive au bureau en Californie avec 4 emails haute importance m'attendant depuis leur propre 8h ptantes. Les emails exigeaient une action immdiate, comprenant au minimum l'excution sous la torture du programmeur ayant pondu les lignes de commentaire autour de la boite d'alerte prvue pour pter tous les 1er Avril...

Le plus embtant c'est que l'un des commentaires tait en anglais (contrairement au code), et essayait d'imiter le ton des messages des aroports amricains, dans le genre (citation approximative de mmoire):



> Please proceed to the nearest slaughterhouse at your earliest convenience. Thank you for your cooperation.


Il nous a fallu expliquer que lors d'une traduction de logiciel, on ne prenait pas la peine de traduire les commentaires, donc que ce n'tait pas nous qui avions introduit ce commentaire prcis  ::oops::

----------


## RomainVALERI

> Please proceed to the nearest slaughterhouse at your earliest convenience. Thank you for your cooperation.


 ::mouarf:: 

Je crois que j'ai une ide d'o a peut venir... (pas certain  100% mais...)
Ca sonne gravement comme une des phrases clefs du jeu "Paranoa" (jeu de rles futuriste/pessimiste/dlirant de la fin des annes 80), o quand un joueur avait fait quelque chose d'interdit par l'ordinateur gant controlant la socit en question (je vous passe les dtails du pourquoi ^^), il avait de fortes chances de recevoir dans les instants suivants le message suivant (ou une variante) : 



> Veuillez vous rendre au centre d'extermination le plus proche. Merci de votre coopration.


 ::aie::

----------


## ac_wingless

Je viens de faire un petit coup de Google sur ce jeu, et oui, a ressemble tout  fait. Bravo pour avoir rsolu cette nigme aprs toutes ces annes... a nous avait tous chapp  l'poque, mais de ce que je comprends du jeu, et de mes souvenirs des commentaires, le programmeur y faisait trs certainement rfrence.

Il ne pouvait pas savoir qu'un jour son code serait lu par des militaires amricains, c'est d'autant plus savoureux aprs coup!  ::ccool::

----------


## SnakemaN

> ...
> 
> Il ne pouvait pas savoir qu'un jour son code serait lu par des militaires amricains, c'est d'autant plus savoureux aprs coup!


Ca aurait pu tre des militaires allemands !!  :8O:

----------


## el_slapper

> Ca aurait pu tre des militaires allemands !!


Paranoia se passe en Amrique du Nord. dure de vie d'un perso : environ 1/4 d'heures. Ca a plein de rfrences militaro-dictatoriales, mais je ne me souviens pas de rfrences typiquement nazies. L'extermination, c'est toujours un seule traitre  la fois(mais trs souvent, ce qui fait toute la saveur du jeu).

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

> Paranoia se passe en Amrique du Nord. dure de vie d'un perso : environ 1/4 d'heures. Ca a plein de rfrences militaro-dictatoriales, mais je ne me souviens pas de rfrences typiquement nazies. L'extermination, c'est toujours un seule traitre  la fois(mais trs souvent, ce qui fait toute la saveur du jeu).


Oui, je me souviens bien de la premire fois que j'ai jou  ce jeu.
Je m'tais fait avoir comme un bleu.
Ca commence sous terre (toute l'humanit vit sous terre car la surface est interdite).
Au dbut du jeu on te fait passer un questionnaire pour voir si tu es un bon citoyen et tu dois donner le change.
Je m'tais trahi en rpondant  la question "Qu'est ce qu'un oiseau ?" ... ben oui, t'es sens avoir pass ta vie  2000m sous la surface alors t'es pas sens savoir rpondre  ::aie:: 
Dure de ma premire partie: 2min30s

----------


## RomainVALERI

> Oui, je me souviens bien de la premire fois que j'ai jou  ce jeu.
> Je m'tais fait avoir comme un bleu.
> Ca commence sous terre (toute l'humanit vit sous terre car la surface est interdite).
> Au dbut du jeu on te fait passer un questionnaire pour voir si tu es un bon citoyen et tu dois donner le change.
> Je m'tais trahi en rpondant  la question "Qu'est ce qu'un oiseau ?" ... ben oui, t'es sens avoir pass ta vie  2000m sous la surface alors t'es pas sens savoir rpondre 
> Dure de ma premire partie: 2min30s


Oui on est tous tombs dans ce pige pourri, c'est honteux  ::mur::   ::aie:: 

Tiens a me rappelle une autre situation classique : 



> Vous tes d'accrditation rouge et vous circulez normalement quand vous apercevez une poursuite. Un individu louche (probablement un traitre commis mutant au service des infmes Communistes) est sur le point de distancer une troupe de Joyeux Clarificateurs  sa poursuite, et il s'engouffre dans un couloir rserv aux personnes titulaires d'une accrditation orange au minimum. Que faites-vous ?


En gros, si le maitre de jeu a compris l'esprit de Paranoa, cette simple question signifie la mort.  ::aie:: 

Ben oui...
1) "Je le poursuis" >>> "Ce couloir est interdit  la circulation de personnes de votre accrditation. Veuillez vous rendre au centre d'extermination le plus proche etc."
2) "Je n'ai pas l'accrditation ncessaire pour le poursuivre" >>> "Vous avez dlibrment refus de poursuivre un traitre commis mutant. Veuillez etc." 

 ::piou:: 

*edit :*
En revanche, si jamais on est en train de pirater le thread d'une force intersidrale, vous me le dites, hein  ::mrgreen::  ...  ::oops:: 

*edit2:* (promis aprs j'arrte  ::aie:: )
Par contre, quand tu dis : 


> Oui, je me souviens bien de la premire fois que j'ai jou  ce jeu.
> Je m'tais fait avoir *comme un bleu*.


... les mecs d'accrditation "bleue" taient quasiment des demi-dieux pour nous autres malheureux rouges... valait mieux pas en croiser ...  :8-):

----------


## ypicot

> "Si tu sais faire quelque chose alors fais-le, sinon enseignes-le"
> mais j'avoues que c'tait une critique facile de l'Education Nationale


Il y a une version un peu plus longue :
Si tu sais faire, fait-le.
Si tu ne sais pas faire, enseigne-le.
Si tu n'es mme pas foutu de l'enseigner, cris un bouquin dessus...

Yvan
dveloppeur Access
formateur Access
auteur d'un bouquin sur Access

 ::langue2::

----------


## istace.emmanuel

pour ma part, concernant une requte Linq, : 

"a marche mais je ne comprend pas pourquoi, j'ai trouv a sur le net, faudrait jeter un coup d'oeuil sur la msdn"

Aussi, sur un appli C : 

"Peut segfault mais croise les doigts"

----------


## doublex

Ca me rappelle une blague geek. 

C'est un dev qui n'arrive pas  compiler son code.
Aprs des heures et des heures...

... il met tout en commentaires.  :;):

----------


## Sunchaser

Hi,




> commentaires fantaisiste


Pour ma part, pas seulement des commentaires, car je me suis permis de nommer en plus aussi certaines variables ou certains noms de champs avec une petite particularit.... disons que dans mon petit monde, il y en a qui parlent de "seringues" et moi, j'ai transcrit a dans mon langage perso, en "pipic".
Je trouvais ca plus sympa.  ::mrgreen:: 
Alors, fort heureusement, je n'ai eu a expliquer le concept de "pipic" qu'a 2 personnes d'origine franaise et qui devaient  avoir de l'humour + tre dans leur bon jours.
Bon, maintenant, a ne fait rire que moi, mais c'est dj a de gagn.

----------


## goute

Hola,

Un fatigu...


```

```

----------


## bernard59139

Un collgue, prnomm LEONARD, avait sign ses programmes *Groot & Turk*.

----------


## Lyche

> Un collgue, prnomm LEONARD, avait sign ses programmes *Groot & Turk*.



Y'a juste une petite erreur, c'est De Groot  :;):

----------


## bruman

ou une ancienne fonction super vielle faites par une personne n'tant plus dans la socit, et qui ne doit pas tre supprime car sinon, plus rien ne fonctionne. Et personne n'ayant le temps de regarder rellement ce qu'elle fait vu la longueur...


Du coup, un dev, un jour, a eu la merveilleuse ide de la renommer en :

public void leCoteObscurDeLaForceEstSansLimite( ..... ) {

}

et ca marche encore...

----------


## tac13

Dans mon ancienne boite, sur un projet un peu tendu, je fais une synchronisation un matin, et je vois apparatre une classe cls_mescouilles.
Mon collgue avait pass la soire sur un bug ...

----------


## RomainVALERI

> Dans mon ancienne boite, sur un projet un peu tendu, je fais une synchronisation un matin, et je vois apparatre une classe cls_mescouilles.
> Mon collgue avait pass la soire sur un bug ...


Oui, on sent bien la fatigue et mme un lger agacement  ::aie::

----------


## andry.aime

Je viens de voir a la semaine dernire dans un code java



```

```


Si je le commente, je dois mettre un commentaire pour la raison laquelle j'ai comment la condition.
Je ne sais plus quoi faire  ::aie:: .

A+.

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

> Je viens de voir a la semaine dernire dans un code java
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> 
> ...


Tu peux essayer


```

```

----------


## Bovino

> Tu peux essayer
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```


Je te trouve quand mme un peu radical voire excessif... il serait quand mme bon entre temps d'essayer de vrifier si des choses peuvent tre prserves :


```

```

----------


## Gunny

Vu  l'instant dans du code :




> // on cache la date de naissance pour ne pas l'afficher (sinon c'est ballot...)

----------


## Robin56

> Vu  l'instant dans du code :


C'est ballot, tu l'as vu toi  ::P:

----------


## herfrayg

Bon, c'est pas un commentaire, mais je pense que a rentre bien dans cette catgorie (dvelopp par le manager de ma team actuelle). Simplifi pour la cause :

Petite prcisions : Toute rponse anormale (erreur 500, ...) dclenche une errorException


```

```

Rsultat :
 - Spam norme les premires semaines
 - Process de tests suivi les semaines suivantes

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Bon, c'est pas un commentaire, mais je pense que a rentre bien dans cette catgorie (dvelopp par le manager de ma team actuelle). Simplifi pour la cause :
> 
> Petite prcisions : Toute rponse anormale (erreur 500, ...) dclenche une errorException
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


E-NO-RME !!!

Au moins le manager a le sens de l'humour c'est toujours a de pris....  ::ccool::

----------


## jlnikko

> Bon, c'est pas un commentaire, mais je pense que a rentre bien dans cette catgorie (dvelopp par le manager de ma team actuelle). Simplifi pour la cause :
> 
> Petite prcisions : Toute rponse anormale (erreur 500, ...) dclenche une errorException
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


Excellent ! Va falloir que je mette a en place dans l'quipe  ::):

----------


## Richard Trigaux

Dans un projet microcontroleur embedd destin  voler dans la station MIR. Pour raison de fiabilit, le code doit rgulirement crire dans une adresse appele "chien de garde", sinon on assume qu'il est plant, et le chien de garde fait un reset du microcontleur.
Pour cette criture, le commentaire suivant s'imposait donc:

//porter la pte au chien de garde

a a vol comme a  ::D:

----------


## RomainVALERI

> embedd


 ::mur::

----------


## Richard Trigaux

> Citation: Envoy par Richard Trigaux
> 			
> 		
> 
> embedd


Oui, je sais, c'est un affreux anglicisme, mais je ne voyais pas comment traduire. "empieut" serait pas mal, mais personne n'aurait compris 
 ::zzz::

----------


## RomainVALERI

> "empieut"


 ::calim2:: 

Et sinon, "embarqu" ventuellement ?  ::roll:: 

(cette micro-socit du bout du monde a choisi cette option, entre trs trs nombreux autres exemples, mais il en fallait bien un...  ::mrgreen:: )

----------


## Richard Trigaux

> Et sinon, "embarqu" ventuellement ?



ah, oui, euuuh.... merci   ::oops:: 


Bien sr je le savais, juste je trouvais pas mes mots   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Richard Trigaux

Vous pouvez arrter de vous taper la tte au mur, maintenant :-)

----------


## leomaradan

Sur un jeu php o je participait au dveloppement, il devait y avoir une IA, faite par un des prog. Il ne voulais pas qu'on lui "vole" son travail, et donc mettais lui-mme les codes sources sur le serveur, sans les donner. L'IA tait bugg et n'avanais pas

Un jour, j'ai obtenu le code source. Il avais t piqu d'un autre jeu php, open-source lui.

Le code commenait par des insultes envers le dveloppeur d'origine, qui "faisait plein de truc inutiles dans son code". Suivit de commentaire genre "ca sert  quoi a?", etc

l'IA du jeu open-source marchait trs bien, celle du jeu o je dveloppais ne marchait pas.   ::):

----------


## tmaurel

dans la boite ou j'etais, le patron developpait en mode commando, avec des fonctions de min 3-4 ecrans de haut et qqfois plusieurs en largeur aussi..
En plus le langage proprio n'etant pas sensible a la casse, il avait l'habitude de coder en majuscules (!!!)..
Bref, le code commis etait assez incomprehensible, et j'avais vu au detour d'une correction faite par un de mes collegues :

"Le style est inimitable ... "..

Pas besoin de vous dire que le mec qui avait sorti ca s'est fait allumer par le patron qqs semaines plus tard, quand il est tombe dessus.

----------


## esperanto

Une fois, devant une page HTML qui s'affichait mal j'ai machinalement fait un "view source" et j'y ai lu quelque chose du genre:
<!-- penser  virer tout ce bordel avant la livraison au client -->
Je travaillais chez le client...

----------


## Lyche

Tiens, je viens de retrouver un commentaire dans une des procdure d'une des applications que j'ai repris  la maintenance..




> --Rustine permettant de ne pas intgrr de doublons emails


suivit d'une excution de procdure..

a, c'est de l'efficacit !

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

Retrouv dans une vieille application dveloppe en mode pompier



```

```

----------


## Bktero

Grce aux TODO qu'Eclipse dtecte, j'ai trouv a :



```

```

OMG..... Ce truc tourne comme a depuis plusieurs annes, j'ai peur  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jon Shannow

Un truc que j'avais vu qui m'avait fait sourire.



```

```

Je me suis toujours demand pourquoi ce else ? Et pourquoi un case !  ::?: 

Sinon, un truc que j'ai fait, ici. Un type c'est tromp un jour dans une date, et  mis l'anne 3011 au lieu de 2011. Bref, la date est informatiquement correcte, mais videmment n'a pas donne les rsultats souhaits ! 

On m'a dit que je devais scuriser la saisie de date... Vrifier qu'elle soit dans des "limites" cohrentes, et signaler le problme.

Alors, dans le cas ou la date dpasse de plus d'un mois, la date en cours, j'affiche un message



> Hola, t'es sur de ton coup ?


Si la date dpasse l'anne



> He bin, a c'est de la prvision !


Si la date dpasse le sicle



> He, Ho ! N'anticipons pas, veux-tu ? Reposes ton verre, passes-toi un gant d'eau fraiche sur le visage, et refais-ta saisie !


a a beaucoup fait rire, car videmment, a c'est reproduit !  ::mouarf::

----------


## DeathMixer

Un jour je devais crire du code qui utilisait une librairie qu'un de nos fournisseurs nous avait vendu, et je tombais systmatiquement sur un bug au mme endroit... 
Un bug que je n'arrivais pas  comprendre, donc encore plus difficile  corriger. J'ai d faire appel  plusieurs de mes collgues pour m'aider et aucun d'eux n'a pu trouver la solution !

Du coup, on en a conclu (de faon quelque peu hasardeuse) que la librairie tait bugge. Aprs diverses ngociations avec le fournisseur, j'ai russi  obtenir le code source des fonctions qui posaient potentiellement problme.
Et je suis tomb sur un commentaire mmorable !! Je le partage avec vous :


```
// This should work but it doesn't
```

Mmorable !!

----------


## andry.aime

> Je viens de voir a la semaine dernire dans un code java
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> 
> ...


Dans le mme programme


```

```


Avant que je quitte le projet, je vais moi aussi ajouter un bout de code pour souvenir.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Un truc que j'avais eu, il y a quelques annes avec un programme qui paramtrait des modems. a donnait un message du style



> Error code ????
> Unknown Error : Error is not an error ! This message couldn't be seen


 ::ccool:: 
a m'a bien aid pour trouver le problme, qui, pour l'anecdote, venait de la ligne tlphonique.

----------


## The_Sorrow

Je m'tait fait un tout petit outil en Java, compos d'une seule classe pour mes tests. Je crois qu'il a plu, mais j'espre qu'il ne passera pas sur le SVN car l'entte de classe est commente ainsi :



```

```

----------


## Acropole

Par manque d'inspiration :



```
//TODO: a faire
```

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

J'ai trouv  dans un code hier.
Je trouve a marrant les menaces de mort par SVN interpos !!  ::mrgreen:: 



```

```

----------


## tchize_

> Deviner la tte du prof quand quelqu'un a fait de copier/coller sans vrifier tous les codes  parce qu'on ne peut pas faire nos TP  la maison. Je laisse souvent les versions brouillons traines  la veille des prsentations au prof .


J'avoue avoir fait la mme blague  un voisin de table au collge. Fin d'anne, assez de point "d'avance", grosse interro. J'ai volontairement mis des fautes d'orthographes grossires (homonymies) dans mes rponses et dcal toutes mes rponses par rapport au numro de la question au milieur.

J'ai eu un zero, mais il a coul avec moi. *fier*

----------


## tchize_

> Je viens de voir a la semaine dernire dans un code java
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> 
> ...


Premier commit:


```

```

avec comme commentaire "Object Oriented Compliant test"

Deuxime commit des mois plus tard, de prfrence avant de quitter la boite, dans une class obscure



```

```

Ensuite: Fuit!
}

----------


## andry.aime

> J'avoue avoir fait la mme blague  un voisin de table au collge. Fin d'anne, assez de point "d'avance", grosse interro. J'ai volontairement mis des fautes d'orthographes grossires (homonymies) dans mes rponses et dcal toutes mes rponses par rapport au numro de la question au milieur.
> 
> J'ai eu un zero, mais il a coul avec moi. *fier*


La pche tait bonne, il y avait plusieurs qui tombaient dans le panneau. Ils ne faisaient que modifier un peu l'interface, tester avec des donnes correctes dont ils connaissaient dj le rsultat retourn. Les profs ne sont pas si con que a, en disant au second et prochain prsentateur "c'est du dj vu".
D'habitude j'tait parmi les premiers  prsenter son tp, mais un jour avec un prof qui me dtester, il arrange la prsentation des tudiants par ordre de numro en classe donc je ne prsentait qu' la fin.



> C'est toi donc l'auteur de ces conneries. Si t'as quelque chose  me dire, dit le en face de moi.


Au moins j'ai eu 10/20 bien que mon prog tait impec  ::aie:: .

----------


## Themacleod1980

basique mais utile :p



```

```

----------


## tchize_

marrant, en java je me serait content d'un



```
return jourSemaine.getDisplayName();
```

sinon, la saint glinglin n'est pas un jour de la semaine, mais un jour de l'anne, a savoir le premier novembre.
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saint-Glinglin#Droit

----------


## grunt2000

Un collgue avait nomm un de ses getters
_l'accesseur des pauvres._

Il m'a fallu des annes pour ne trouver que le _setter irlandais_  y opposer...

----------


## RomainVALERI

> _l'accesseur des pauvres._


+1  ::mouarf:: 

En revanche, pardon de te le dire mais.... le regrett Bobby Lapointe vient de mourir une seconde fois (de chagrin cette fois...  ::cry:: )  l'annonce d'un tel gachis.

Des annes ???!!! avec une telle mine de jeux de mots stupides, vritable carrire  ciel ouvert pour l'extraction en masse d'hilarit de plus ou moins bon gout ?  ::aie::  ?!

Avec toutes les possibilits de setter ?

aTerre
minet
IBL
minator
jVerset
...  etc etc ^^

>>> de mauvais gout,  deux balles, entirement compilable, et foutrement pas maintenable  ::aie::   ::mouarf:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## Lady

> +1 
> 
> 
> aTerre
> minet
> 
> [...]
> 
> >>> de mauvais gout,  deux balles, entirement compilable, et foutrement pas maintenable


Perso les 2 premiers je vois le moyen des les implmenter de manire maintenable ...

Le premier dans une application pour un jardinerie ou peut tre un jeu vido de conqute spatiale.
Le second dans une application pour vtrinaire, la sous partie traitant des castration fline (...  ::lol:: )

----------


## Gunny

Dans une fonction javascript :


```

```

----------


## Golork

Sujet un peu vieux mais fallait que je rajoute ma perle trouv dans un vieux code VBA Excel :


```

```

C'est ce que l'on peut appeler une boucle ^^

----------


## RomainVALERI

> trouv dans un vieux code VBA Excel


Ah je croyais que le thread ne concernait que les langages de programmation  ::whistle::   ::mrgreen:: 

et j'attends l'arrive imminente de quelqu'un qui va t'objecter que "behind the scene" le compilateur transforme toute boucle while en la mme chose que cette abomination....  ::aie::  ce qui n'aura rien prouv parce que le problme n'est pas au niveau performance mais maintenabilit etc. .... ^^

----------


## Code62

puisque le topic est remont:
j'ai mis un peu de fantaisie dans un nouveau fichier aujourd'hui, en l'honneur du Star Wars Day


```

```

----------


## ProgrammeurDotNet

Sur trois jours conscutifs sur un ancien projet :


```

```

----------


## Pascal C.Plusplus

En CSS :



```

```

----------


## ProgrammeurDotNet

Pas mal.
En voici un que j'ai vu sur internet y a pas longtemps :


```

```

Vu que c'tait pour un interprteur et que le dit "tree" devait tre un AST, je pense pas que le projet soit all bien loin.  ::aie::

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

En effet il est quand mme exceptionnel ce commentaire  ::D: 

Je part rarement en live dans mes commentaires. Je prfre mettre de l'ASCII Art

----------


## Auteur

Rcemment dans un script crit dans un langage propritaire, ne sachant pas quoi prendre comme variable pour un objet _Mouse()_ j'ai crit :



```

```

et plus loin :



```

```

----------


## grunt2000

Jeu!

Trouveriez-vous le commentaire qui convient pour:


```

```

----------


## Mdinoc

^//TODO: Renommer en WWEJ'ai bon?

----------


## Bktero

Smacking down the application ?

----------


## grunt2000

> ^//TODO: Renommer en WWEJ'ai bon?


Faire l'upgrade va engendrer des cots!
On garde Federation mme si c'est devenu Entertainment depuis,
et que dans quelques annes, a deviendra mme Theater.


Non mais, les gars...
*// Les super-stars du catch*
catch(WWF superStars)
{
    ...
}

C'tait facile  trouver, non?

----------


## grunt2000

Dites, j'en ai une affreusement mauvaise, d'instruction  placer dans un programme. D'ailleurs, je ne sais pas si j'oserais l'crire un jour. 
C'est parce que Java 7 le permet.



```

```

----------


## Bibeleuh

Une perle que j'ai retrouv 1 an aprs mon stage...
Je ne me rappel plus ce que j'ai pris ce jour l, mais c'tait certainement quelqu'un chose de costaud



```

```

----------


## Katyucha

> Par manque d'inspiration :
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> //TODO: a faire
> ```


Je met souvent 


```

```

Vive Toubon !

----------


## Gecko

Je raconte souvent l'histoire du pauvre petit testicule pendu en commentaire de fonction bancale.

Un jour on m'a renvoy un noyau d'olive par la poste avec R.I.P en guise de message  :8O:

----------


## ternel

Tout en bas d'un document expliquant l'installation d'un plugin subversion, aprs la phrase "Normalement, vous avez termin avec succs l'installation du plugin."



> Si ce n'est pas le cas, tracez un cercle  la craie rouge, et allumez une bougie en son centre, en implorant:
> "Noble protecteur, reconnectez mon projet  mon dpot, s'il vous plait"
> Ou alors, explorez le rseau et compltez ce document.

----------


## Katyucha

Une superbe affaire en ce moment sur notre humour :
http://lexpansion.lexpress.fr/high-t...ns_317022.html

Perso, je trouve a fun  ::):

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

> Une superbe affaire en ce moment sur notre humour :
> http://lexpansion.lexpress.fr/high-t...ns_317022.html
> 
> Perso, je trouve a fun


 ::roll::  moi, je trouve cela pathtique.
Le nom de la variable est de mauvais got, soit !!
Mais de l  en faire une affaire d'tat ...

Les puritains amricains ne sont pas autant indigns quand des gamins asiatiques font 8 heures/jour  coudre des chaussures au lieu d'aller  l'cole.

----------


## tchize_

> Les puritains amricains ne sont pas autant indigns quand des gamins asiatiques font 8 heures/jour  coudre des chaussures au lieu d'aller  l'cole.


C'est de la formation en alternance  ::aie:: 
Sinon j'aimerais qu'on me pointe dans la mailing list o se trouvent les messages fministes. J'ai juste vu des messages disant que c'tait de mauvais gout et discutant de comment le changer pour respecter les guidelines de microsoft.

----------


## Loceka

> Le nom de la variable est de mauvais got


Personnellement je ne trouve pas a de plus mauvais got que les autres "magic numbers" de ce type (CAFEBABE, DEADBEEF, DEADBABE, BAADF00D, ...).

Franchement pour voir du sexisme l-dedans faut tre compltement parano...

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

> Personnellement je ne trouve pas a de plus mauvais got que les autres "magic numbers" de ce type (CAFEBABE, DEADBEEF, DEADBABE, BAADF00D, ...).


+1, Pour moi ils sont tous de mauvais got, surtout BAADF00D  ::mrgreen:: 




> Franchement pour voir du sexisme l-dedans faut tre compltement parano...


Ce n'est pas une question d'tre parano.
Est ce qu'appeler une variable "Gros Nichons" a un caractre sexuel ou sexiste ? => OUI

Est ce que ca mrite de lancer un dbat international avec excuses publiques et auto-flagellation => NON

Je pense juste que ca renforce l'image du dveloppeur acnen, taill dans une biscotte, (bref le Nerd de base) qui crit BIGB00BS dans son code avant d'clater d'un rire gras touff au milieu de son open-space et je trouve a dommage parce que j'en ai marre de cette image ridicule qu'on donne du dveloppeur !!  ::cry::

----------


## tchize_

> Je pense juste que ca renforce l'image du dveloppeur acnen, taill dans une biscotte, (bref le Nerd de base) qui crit BIGB00BS dans son code avant d'clater d'un rire gras touff au milieu de son open-space et je trouve a dommage parce que j'en ai marre de cette image ridicule qu'on donne du dveloppeur !!


Je pense surtout que c'est un gars qui aujourd'hui se rgale du fait qu'une variable qu'il a discrtement insre dans un code il y a 5 ans dclenche  retardement un tel troll.
Parce que, faut pas se leurrer, quand on crit des trucs pareils dans son code (commentaires  la con, variables jeu de mots, etc) c'est plus pour le plaisir de faire ragir le lecteur que pour son plaisir personnel immdiat.... Et l, il a russi un joli coup  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Persvrance

// Touches pas, a marche...

----------


## RomainVALERI

> // Touches pas, a marche...


Wow  :8O:  Faut un certain courage pour avouer qu'on a insr *a* ( ::vomi:: ) _dans son propre code_... (aveu hont de dfaut de conception, paresse sur le fond et sur la forme, malhonnetet intellectuelle, manque de sociabilit, faute d'orthographe, un vrai festival en quelques caractres !  ::ccool:: )

Pour bosser derrire toi, il en faut, ouais, de la* persvrance* ^^

----------


## grunt2000

> [...] faute d'orthographe [...]


Ce ne serait pas une faute d'orthographe mais ventuellement une faute de grammaire. Mais il n'y en a pas.

Ne touches pas, ou touches pas, venu de "tu touches": c'est le verbe toucher conjugu au prsent.

Tu attendais sans doute: "Touche pas!" 
qui est l'emploi de l'impratif o le s du verbe disparat alors.

----------


## tchize_

l o je bosse, on a un code tentaculaire o on a fort envie d'ajouter au dbut 



```
 C touche pas, ça marche pas mais ce sera encore pire après
```


Malheureusement, on peux pas.

----------


## RomainVALERI

> Ne touches pas, ou touches pas, venu de "tu touches": c'est le verbe toucher conjugu au prsent.


 :8O:  je sais pas ce que tu prends comme produits, mais faut diminuer les doses, mec.  ::mouarf:: 



> Tu attendais sans doute: "Touche pas!" 
> qui est l'emploi de l'impratif o le s du verbe disparat alors.


...et comme c'est clairement un impratif, la faute de grammaire est sans quivoque ^^ (oh... j'ai dit "orthographe" ?  ::mrgreen::  probablement la loi de Mu*phr*y...)

Sinon, en passant, on est quand mme un tout petit peu dans la catgorie humour, hein  ::):  moi j'dis a, j'dis rien ^^

----------


## grunt2000

> Sinon, en passant, on est quand mme un tout petit peu dans la catgorie humour, hein  moi j'dis a, j'dis rien ^^


Et il tait vachement humoristique ton dernier commentaire sur le posteur en question:

"_Wow Faut un certain courage pour avouer qu'on a insr a () dans son propre code... (aveu hont de dfaut de conception, paresse sur le fond et sur la forme, malhonnetet intellectuelle, manque de sociabilit, faute d'orthographe, un vrai festival en quelques caractres ! )

Pour bosser derrire toi, il en faut, ouais, de la persvrance ^^_ "

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

> Et il tait vachement humoristique ton dernier commentaire sur le posteur en question:
> 
> "_Wow Faut un certain courage pour avouer qu'on a insr a () dans son propre code... (aveu hont de dfaut de conception, paresse sur le fond et sur la forme, malhonnetet intellectuelle, manque de sociabilit, faute d'orthographe, un vrai festival en quelques caractres ! )
> 
> Pour bosser derrire toi, il en faut, ouais, de la persvrance ^^_ "


Moi, je propose que l'on organise un duel  mort avec des pelochons ... faudra juste prvoir du temps parce que ca risque de trainer en longueur ....
Ou je propose que l'on garde son sang froid.  ::aie::

----------


## ternel

Dans un code java, pour rcuprer le flux de sortie d'une commande externe.


```

```

----------


## andry.aime

On lance n'importe quoi maintenant 


```

```

----------


## Dr.Who

La plupart du temps, mes pages html commences par :
<!-- Hello  ::D:  -->
et finissent par :
<!-- Cya  :;):  -->


Mon dernier auto-trollage d'un vendredi soir a 19h00 soit 1h00 aprs la fin du boulot, retrouv le lundi matin encore non cafin :

/* TODO : voir lundi
*/
suivis d'un long code incomplets et non comment

 ::aie::  * c'etait quoi dj ? *

----------


## Gannox

Perso c'est un collgue de boulot qui avait crit a dans un projet informatique d'Android :

// Laisse tout a le prof va kiffer sa mre du poney

A l'heure actuelle, je peux vous assurer qu'en effet, il a kiff.

----------


## Alvaten

Dans un code PHP



```

```

----------


## Tamazy

un truc assez sale que j'ai trouv sur http://overbots.free.fr



```

```

----------


## Fooshi

Je viens de tomber la dessus  l'instant en reprenant l'application phare de ma socit : 




> // Attention le code qui va suivre est un code SALE..ou NOM_SOCIETE LIKE..
>     // Je le sais mais je n'ai pas les moyens de faire mieux en ce jour du 19/04/2011...


 ::roll::

----------


## Fooshi

Ah ca continue , un peu plus loin ...





> //On ajoute les visites au document decision du 5/09/2012
>                     //Je laisse le code de sparations des doc au cas ou...
>                     //Vous avez dit NOM_SOCIETE_LIKE ? non

----------


## Fooshi

Decidement : 


```
FirstPageViewController *pubRelou2merde = [[FirstPageViewController alloc] initWithTimer:3];
```

----------


## andry.aime

> // FIXME TWICE PLEASE (sorry)!!!


 ::mouarf::

----------


## Jiheme44

a corrige pas les bugs de prod, mais a met un brin de soleil dans ue journe terne :




> // Who knows why next line does NOT work? Call us and win EUR 100, 00


 ::mrgreen::

----------


## MrBoo

Je me rappelle d'une anecdote de ma prime jeunesse (Et oui, c'tait le sicle dernier.... Rounoudoudiou!)
On codait en assembleur et mon collgue avait l'habitude commencer ces prog. par :



```

```

C'est con, mais  l'poque a m'avais bien fait rire...  ::mouarf::

----------


## air-dex

Vu sur un site d'humour informatique :



```
// ?
```

http://www.pebkac.fr/pebkac/6788/

----------


## Fooshi

Viens de voir ca dans un de mes projets : 



```

```

----------


## RBLM22

Moi j'ai eu: 



```

```

Je pense que c'tait pas la shape ce jour l!

----------


## yoyo88

```

```

 ::aie::

----------


## Lung

> ```
> 
> ```


Presque une faute par mot !
 :8O:

----------


## tchize_

> ```
> 
> ```


A virer pour crimes orthographiques  ::cry:: !

----------


## retourauxsources

"Rire vaut bien un bifteck"

----------


## grunt2000

C'est pas un commentaire, mais a vaut le dtour :
Vu au fil du code reu d'une socit qui proposait des API Java :



```

```

Avec :
societe = nom de la socit, bien-sr.

et :
zh, vld, ib : initiales des dveloppeurs.

C'est bien pratique, n'est-ce pas ? Si a plante, un petit coup dil au package et on sait qui c'est qui a crit la classe fautive !
Comment en taient-ils arrivs l ? Je me suis longtemps interrog pendant que j'intgrais leurs outils...

----------


## Code62

> C'est pas un commentaire, mais a vaut le dtour :


pour a: Les codes les plus hallucinants rencontrs  ::):

----------


## Jipt

Yop !

C'est pas de moi, mais je vous en fais profiter quand mme, je viens de le trouver dans une librairie Jpeg en Delphi : 

```

```

----------


## tchize_

Je viens de trouver cette petite blagounette involontaire en utilisant jenkins:




```

```

Alors, monsieur tartempion, vous n'tes pas authoris  savoir qui vous tes puisque l'utilisateur tartempion que vous tes n'as pas les droits de lecture sur cette installation  ::ptdr::

----------


## lilmac

Chose que je mets toujours dans mes codes CSS.

// Ici repose CSS

----------

